# Garda vetting - every address since d.o.b.



## Setanta12 (17 Oct 2016)

So I entered 5/6 of the most recent stretching back 15 years - why so many?  Rented, before I met my better half and bought.

Then entered my parent's home address to cover first 20 years of life .. .. .. but the Garda website is not accepting that I've declared full addresses ... !?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Setanta12 (17 Oct 2016)

As a third-level I lived in a variety of places.  Can you remember all yours?  By '5/6', I meant I entered 5 or 6.  

*constructive help only please - I am trying to help kids and not provide ammo for armchair warriors*  *I'm sure the kids organisation can do perfectly fine without me, if I can't get the answer here*


----------



## odyssey06 (17 Oct 2016)

I assume they will trawl for those addresses versus your name, for complaints. 
I wonder though how effectively the Gardai will be able to verify that 15 year ago, you did in fact live at address X for 6 months, and not 9 months, or 12 months, or 3 months. Short of a national ID card system, it seems a challenging question.

But it's like a CV, don't leave any gaps, it will arouse questions.

Would your ESB account infomation be able to fill in the gaps for you?


----------



## Setanta12 (17 Oct 2016)

I would wonder why they don't look for my PPS number ... ...


----------



## Ceist Beag (17 Oct 2016)

Hopefully this online garda vetting website is much more efficient and responsive than the previous paper based approach. I've submitted three fully completed forms over the past three years and am yet to receive any sort of acknowledgement from any of them!


----------



## T McGibney (17 Oct 2016)

Ceist Beag said:


> Hopefully this online garda vetting website is much more efficient and responsive than the previous paper based approach. I've submitted three fully completed forms over the past three years and am yet to receive any sort of acknowledgement from any of them!


That's because their policy was (and remains?) only to respond to & follow up on applications where they had queries.


----------



## Ceist Beag (17 Oct 2016)

T McGibney said:


> That's because their policy was (and remains?) only to respond to & follow up on applications where they had queries.


So if you are approved you don't receive any confirmation of same? I was led to believe (maybe falsely) that you got confirmation that you are successfully garda vetted once they processed your application?


----------



## T McGibney (17 Oct 2016)

Ceist Beag said:


> So if you are approved you don't receive any confirmation of same? I was led to believe (maybe falsely) that you got confirmation that you are successfully garda vetted once they processed your application?


2/3 years ago, I was a member of a group and we all had to be garda vetted. The person co-ordinating the applications for the group told us in advance what I posted above, and that transpired to be the case, ie none of us received confirmations or follow up enquiries.


----------



## Setanta12 (17 Oct 2016)

Actually I think the problem with the system is that you must click 'Add' for a new address, even if this is a pre-birth date - then the system registers this and you are allowed to click-through to the next page.


----------



## Ceist Beag (17 Oct 2016)

T McGibney said:


> 2/3 years ago, I was a member of a group and we all had to be garda vetted. The person co-ordinating the applications for the group told us in advance what I posted above, and that transpired to be the case, ie none of us received confirmations or follow up enquiries.


Good to know thanks Tommy. I'll assume that I have been garda vetted so when I'm asked next year if I need to apply again.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (17 Oct 2016)

Can I ask a related question?  I submitted the initial form for garda vetting in September, and still haven't been contacted to fill in my details, how long does it usually take?


----------



## Northie (17 Oct 2016)

Just for information, you or more generally the organization you have been vetted through should receive a confirmation back after the vetting process is completed. This was certainly the case for the previous paper system - still have a copy of my confirmation at home.


----------



## Steven Barrett (17 Oct 2016)

Setanta

Have you entered all the periods from your birth to now? 

You obviously have to enter them all as there may be a conviction against you at one of those addresses that prevents you working with children, so you need to put everything done. 

The system itself is very inefficient with the CWO at clubs told nothing, who is vetted, who isn't. It leads to coaches etc having to fill out the same form every year. A pain for the CWO at the clubs and it has to lead to a backlog with the Gardai as the same people are submitting forms year after year. 


Steven 
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## Ceist Beag (17 Oct 2016)

SBarrett said:


> The system itself is very inefficient with the CWO at clubs told nothing, who is vetted, who isn't. It leads to coaches etc having to fill out the same form every year. A pain for the CWO at the clubs and it has to lead to a backlog with the Gardai as the same people are submitting forms year after year.


Steven based on the posts from Tommy and Northie above it sounds like either 
a) you assume you are vetted unless you hear different or
b) your CWO at the club should be notified of who was confirmed as vetted and who was not (and they should be able to pass this on to you).

I was filling out the same form every year for 3 years but took it from Tommy that there was no need to do this based on a) above. However what Northie now says contradicts this a bit so it would be good to know exactly how it should work alright as it's pretty frustrating filling in the same thing year after year without knowing if we just fell through the cracks each previous year or our club just didn't understand how it works.


----------



## Steven Barrett (18 Oct 2016)

I was told that you assume everything is alright unless you hear back. One of the coaches for our age group is a CWO and he was telling me the difficulty in finding out what members of the club are already vetted so they don't have to go through the process again. Wouldn't it more more efficient for a club to get a list from the Gardai every year of the coaches that are vetted and aren't required? 

My impression is the Gardai don't keep any database of coaches, the just vet forms every year and stuff them all in a box (I could be completely wrong mind).

Steven
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## Setanta12 (18 Oct 2016)

SBarrett said:


> Setanta
> 
> Have you entered all the periods from your birth to now?
> 
> You obviously have to enter them all as there may be a conviction against you at one of those addresses that prevents you working with children, so you need to put everything done.



I think the only answer I can give here is ... em ... yes. (Make of that what you will)

If I know I have no convictions, then I could give one address - the Gardai will search for me under that address and will achieve the same result.  Everyone's happy.


----------



## galwegian44 (25 Oct 2016)

Does anyone have any insight into why a person needs vetting for every organisation he/she is working with, surely if you are vetted it should apply to the person and not the organisation as well?

I've been garda vetted previously as a coach at a local football club but had to be vetted again in my company as the original vetting applied only to the football club. Incidentally I did receive confirmation that i was vetted successfully.

Surely, having to be vetted multiple times is part of the reason this process takes so long.


----------



## Setanta12 (25 Oct 2016)

What form did the notification of successful vetting take?  I received confirmation that I was vetted and that the results were being communicated to my organisation - but the email didn't state success or failure.


----------



## galwegian44 (26 Oct 2016)

Setanta12, I received the notification of successful vetting through my organisation too, nothing was sent to me personally. I have access to this info in my organisation but I can see where it is an issue with people who don't have the same access. It seems to me that the individual should be notified at the same time.


----------

